# Subs needed in Indiana



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking for subs in Valparaiso, Kouts, Chesterton, Michigan City and Portage.

For more information, please email [email protected]


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you still looking for subs in Indiana and a route manager?


----------



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

I still need a sub for one location in Michigan City. Need one Rte Mgr that could cover Valpo, Chesterton, etc.

Please email me if you haven't already, I thought we had IN wrapped up, but we don't so I will be going back through all the emails I received today and will begin making calls.

Thanks!


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

hey lookin for a lil work i work in chicago but lookin for something out that way when its not snowing here


----------



## BLK BZT (Oct 7, 2010)

Just retired after 20 years in the military and I have 5 years residential/commercial plowing and foreman experience. I have a 1992 Chevrolet Full size blazer K1500 with a 7"6' Western Pro Plow and a 1997 GMC Sierra 2500HD with an 8"6' Western MVP, and can quickly install my tailgate salt spreader if needed. Let me know if you need one or both trucks. My name is Ruben and you can call my cell at 708-415-7555 with details. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------

